

The lens-blind can see, with MIT's new portable gadget - gravitycop
http://www.bio-medicine.org/medicine-news-1/MIT-develops-camera-for-the-blind-33762-1

======
gravitycop
Although Engadget was not the original source, it's (much shorter) version of
the story features a nice, large photo of the seeing-gadget:

[http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/14/mits-portable-seeing-
mach...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/14/mits-portable-seeing-machine-for-
the-blind-enters-testing)

Also, here is an older Engadget entry on a previous version of the MIT seeing-
machine:

[http://www.engadget.com/2006/06/11/mits-4-000-seeing-
machine...](http://www.engadget.com/2006/06/11/mits-4-000-seeing-machine-for-
the-legally-blind)

